
Show HN: Bootstrap 5 Admin Dashboard with Vanilla JavaScript [MIT License] - zoltanszogyenyi
https://github.com/themesberg/volt-bootstrap-5-dashboard
======
beezischillin
Very cool! Thank you for this!! We've been using AdmLte for a long time now
but I've always been very frustrated at annoying it was to set-up and use due
to the structure of it and all the dependencies that used jQuery.

This looks way more elegant and easier to use for implementing admin
interfaces fast. I love the look too!

I'll probably recommend that get the Pro version after playing around with it.

~~~
zoltanszogyenyi
Awesome! You can get in contact anytime through our website. We're happy to
help.

------
alexxozo
Looks neat!

~~~
mottosso
I also think it looks neat, but I'm struggling to figure out what it is.
Bootstrap, as in the CSS framework[0]? Latest release appears to be 4, what
does 5 mean? Admin? Admin of what, a website? Some other platform? Is this a
website template, with some built-in asset management mechanic like Wordpress?

> Volt is a free and open source Bootstrap powered admin dashboard with
> components, pages and plugin that you can use to create an awesome admin
> interface.

Components? As in, web components[1]? Or is it terminology from some other web
framework, maybe React or maybe some language feature in e.g. TypeScript?

I suppose my question would be, what problem should I be having to look for a
"Bootstrap 5 Admin Dashboard"?

[0]: [https://getbootstrap.com/](https://getbootstrap.com/) [1]:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Web_Components](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/Web_Components)

~~~
bdcravens
Admin themes are common in theme marketplaces. As a convention, they usually
always list out all the package UI elements (buttons, spinners, etc) as
"components", which is a bit different than in the framework sense.

[https://wrapbootstrap.com/category/templates/admin-
templates](https://wrapbootstrap.com/category/templates/admin-templates)

[https://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-
templa...](https://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-templates)

Note the "component" terminology has been used in Bootstrap for a long time:
[https://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/components.html](https://getbootstrap.com/2.3.2/components.html)

~~~
zoltanszogyenyi
Or newcomers like us :)

[https://themesberg.com/templates/bootstrap/admin-
dashboard](https://themesberg.com/templates/bootstrap/admin-dashboard)

